# How to make an Apothecary Arm from scratch - conversion



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm fed up with waiting for GW to create a good model for the fabulous Blood Angels Sanguinary Priest characters. The only way to get a plastic apothecary arm is to buy an HQ squad. Well, since BA has priests instead of medics, and you want to have better models than the plain jane metal apothecaries, you have to use plastic. But, it's way too expensive to buy an hq squad for every priest you want to field.

So..... I started looking at the parts to see if I could make them myself. Well, the arm is definitely doable. It's basically a powerfist cuff and sleeve with a small chainsword and some other drills and such. So, here is how I made two of them.

1. Gather materials - powerfist, chainsword, a normal hand (from sanguinary guard or grey knights), an antenna (from land raider accessories), clippers, hobby knife, and hobby files.

2. Cut off the thumb and fingers from the powerfist. Ensure you follow the lines of the shell of the cuff.

3. Cut out a slot for the hand and chainsword to fit into. The hand goes closest to body and the chainsword goes on the bottom (pinky finger end). Make sure it is deep enough for the body of the hand to fit and just the fingers to extend beyond the shell. Test fit hand and adjust as necessary. 

4. Cut the end of the hand flat. The grey knight hand has a complicated notch that I cut off.

5. Cut down the chainsword. I used a space marine scout chainsword since I had a bunch left over. Cut the end off, long enough to extend from the inside of the notch and past the fingertips. Then trim the back side of the sword to make it thinner.

6. Test fit the hand and sword in the slot of the powerfist shell. Once everything fits, clean up the plastic by either scraping it with the hobby knife or use the files. Once everything is nice and smooth and pretty, glue in the hand and chainsword.

7. Prepare the needles, drill, and what-not. I sharpened the end of the antenna. I thought about carving a spiral around one to make it look like a drill, but it didn't turn out very well since the plastic weakens so much that it breaks. 

8. Glue the needles in place. You can put them just about anywhere. I put one on the end of the powercable to the powerfist. Then put another above the chainsword.

9. Make badarse Sanguinary Priest model and attach your new apothecary arm. DONE!


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

I share your pain, i need a way to make more sang priests and ive got those bits in abundance, so i may give it a go.
Good job


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's actually a really good idea. Well done.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

A good solution for a Sanguinary priest .


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Great job Jaysen! Pictures were a godsend too. Thanks for the info


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Really good job on this wording and pictures were very clear and i think thos will solve a problem for many.

I am a bit of a fussy bugger however. The guy with the jump packs hand and arm dont line up by miles. Its not a problem though as i doubt most would notice as i said im just fussy. 

Have some rep for the tutorial though.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow I cringed think about how bad it will look when I first read the title. But It looks pretty damn good.


----------

